# An apparition at the airport



## nuuumannn (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi Guys,

The NZ Warbirds Dakota stopped in at the airport where I work and so I took these pics after I'd finished. The lack of a tripod hampered the quality, but the lighting gave the aircraft a ghostly effect, being set away from it. The first two are monochrome hecause the reflection of the lighting on the grass turned the underside of the Dak green. The last pic is quite grainy despite the high ISO, slow shutter speed, low f-stop etc; really needed my tripod...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 16, 2016)

Nice shots Grant. They look fine on my comp.


Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 16, 2016)

Same here.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 16, 2016)

Nice pics.

Love the old "Goonie Bird". Best plane ever built.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 17, 2016)

Looks pretty good to me too.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 17, 2016)

Fantastic shots! I like that colour scheme too.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## rochie (Feb 17, 2016)

Great shots


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 17, 2016)

Beautiful shots, muuumannn


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 17, 2016)

What a great treat!

Excellent series of photos, too!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2016)

Lovely shots!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 18, 2016)

Beaut shots Grant.


----------



## mikewint (Feb 19, 2016)

Total agreement, those are really nice pictures. Be a tough call between "Puff" overhead and a Skyraider


----------



## Hotntot (Feb 19, 2016)

Lovely shots. Worth the effort. Thanks.


----------



## Steve Hnz (Feb 20, 2016)

Wot they said Grant, beaut piccies indeed.
Steve.


----------

